# Abondoned Egg



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I am the friend that anglemommy has been talking about with the substrate. I origionally had shredded white papertowels in my nest boxes but changed to pine after an egg was laid. My birds have never been hand tame and their previous owner advised against messing with their eggs in any way. Betty and Peedy doesn't seem to mind the different bedding but they do mind that I messed with their egg. They have abondoned egg #1 and moved to a different breeder box. I think I will have 'anglemommy' foster my first egg but what do I do in the future? The previous owner advised me to stay away from the eggs completely. Should I not worry with marking the eggs but just mark my calendar? I am expecting egg #2 to be laid today if not already but Im scared to check on it. Advise needed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You're going to have to train them to get used to you checking in the box, otherwise how are you going to know what's going on in the nest? Also, what do you mean by they moved the egg? Are they in an aviary or a breeding cage?


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

They are in a breeding cage with 2 boxes and a younger pair of tiels. They didnt move the egg, they changed boxes leaving the egg behind. Should I simply remove 1 of the boxes so they have no choice to use the box with the abondoned egg in it? 

Their previous owner had them for 3 years and had a couple healthy clutches from the pair. This is their origional setup. I have started tapping on the box to let them know I am looking in. Im not sure if that makes a difference but they seem just as aggressive but less suprised.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's the point, they won't be any less aggressive but this way they don't freak out when you peak inside. Is the younger pair breeding as well? Only reason I ask is because then you would be taking their box away if they had been stimulated to breed. If they abandoned the egg, I wouldn't force them to take it back, you can see if angelmommy will foster it for you. They still lay a full clutch.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

The other pair mated over 2 weeks ago for the first time ever but no eggs have been produced. They mated on and off for over a week and nothing since then. The last date of their mating was 01/12.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It takes some pairs longer but since your other pair has now used both nest boxes you might want to add a third. Has the new pair gone into any of the boxes?


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

No. Well, kinda... Sorry that is confusing. Yes, they have gone into both boxes to check them out. But my Lutino (Tinkerbell) has been spending more time near the bottom of the cage. In my research I read that some birds will lay eggs on the bottom of the cage so I did put a basket of pine bedding in the bottom just in case. I just did that last night and both she and Zeke have been playing in the basket. Should I put another box up? And if I do, how do I keep Peedy and Betty from using that one also?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Personally, all my breeding pairs are separated into breeding cages. I found when I tried to breed them all together it was too much of a struggle to keep them out of the other boxes. This way too they don't disturb each other.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

My input? Susanne "Striels" is the one who suggested fostering see how they do with the other eggs if they don't incubate we can Bambi help out


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

I think that is the plan for now. Im going to leave them alone and see what happens. As far as egg #2, let's foster it. If they aren't going to sit on it I'd rather it atleast have a chance.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I totally agree Jenny has she laid egg #2??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like you guys got a good plan!!!


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

There is still no 2nd egg and they aren't in the nesting box at all tonight. Are birds like fish where they can 'choose' whether or not they lay eggs? I really made them mad last night when I changed out the bedding and numbered the egg.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok maybe someone will chime in but I've been told 48 hours check box this morning maybe you will have a surprise


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

2 days apart is the average.. however it is not unlikely for them to go three days. Mine have before. It is possible they did get disrupted out of breeding mode as I have also stopped my female mid clutch with changes in her caging. Keep an eye on her though the next few days and see how she's acting, eating, pooing, etc.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

This morning there are no eggs and no interests in the nest box. : ( Im still going to have angelmommy foster egg #1 and if it does hatch, I will learn to handfeed and raise the baby myself. I know it will be difficult. I am a stay at home mom so I can do feedings around the clock.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok I can show you as I've had to hand feed Nay Nay


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What I would suggest to do is to weigh and write down the weight of the hen, do this daily. If you notice that daily there is a steady increase in weight, and no egg this could be a heads up to a problem.

The average weight gain for a laying hen is 5-6 grams, thus weighing before setting a hen up is helpful. When there is a problem developing, such as peritonitis, weight gain can rocket up to 10-30 grams in additional weight.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Whats the chance of survival for egg #1? It was laid on the 23rd and sat on that night but not since. If it wasn't sat on can I still candle it?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to egg #1, and defintely incubated at a minimun of 12 hours it would have started cell division and embryo development. With no further incubation it would die. 

After 3-4 days of incubating and no further development the egg can be broken to examine the yolk. The blastoderm (white spot) on the yolk would look like a bulls eye (white spot inside a white ring) if fertile, and if development started and was stopped the spot and circled would be merged and ragged looking. If the egg was infertile you would just see the white spot.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input! This is difficult. Dogs are much easier to raise. : )


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, but cockatiels' poops are smaller


----------

